# 신기루



## Delzac

Hi all,

Was just wondering what is the romanization of 신기루. I know that it means mirage. But do you romanize as " singiru " or as " singilu" ? 

BTW when i last when 루 is romanize as ru....

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jun

Hi,

It's "*Shin-gi-roo*."

I hope it helps.


----------



## elroy

I could be wrong, but I think ㄹis always romanized as r unless it is at the end of a syllable or at the beginning of a syllable following one that also ends with it, in which cases it is romanized as l.


----------



## Delzac

Hmmm that explains why when i check up the net most of the romanization are singilu, and not singiru.

However can someone confirm what elroy has said, after all jun(who is a native of Korea) said it should be *Shin-gi-roo.*


----------



## elroy

Delzac said:


> Hmmm that explains why when i check up the net most of the romanization are singilu, and not singiru.
> 
> However can someone confirm what elroy has said, after all jun(who is a native of Korea) said it should be *Shin-gi-roo.*


 Jun's romanization agrees with what I said. 

The results from the net contradict what I said.

Perhaps you misunderstood what I said?


----------



## jun

Guys, here's the romanization of Korean:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabelle_der_Hangeul-Zeichen

According to this, it is "*Sin-gi-ru*". Sorry!


----------



## jun

Delzac said:


> Hmmm that explains why when i check up the net most of the romanization are singilu, and not singiru.
> 
> However can someone confirm what elroy has said, after all jun(who is a native of Korea) said it should be *Shin-gi-roo.*


In Korean, the first letter of a syllable should be romanized to "R', not "L".
신기루 has three syllables, and 'ㄹ' is the first letter of the third one, which is '루'.
So it should be romanzied to R.
If the '*ㄹ*' comes at the end of a syllable, the it should be 'L', like with the word 갈비(gal-bi).


----------



## elroy

jun said:


> In Korean, the first letter of a syllable should be "R', not "L".
> If the '*ㄹ*' comes at the end of a syllable, the it should be 'L', like the word "Gal-bi"


 And also if it comes at the beginning of a syllable that follows a syllable ending in it, right? 

For example in the word "pal-li" (I think), which means something like "hurry up"?

If I spelled that word wrong I'm referring to a word that fits the pattern cvㄹ-ㄹvc(c).

Where v represents the vowel in the syllable and c a possible second (or third) consonant.


----------



## jun

Yes, you're right. 빨리 is romanized to 'ppal-li"


----------



## Delzac

what do you mean by the first and the last of which syllables? how do u define the order of the letters?

Is it because  갈 has a 'ㄹ' at the bottom of the word thus it is taken as the last letter of a syllables . And 루 has 'ㄹ' on the top of the word and is it taken as the beginning of the syllables.

BTW i don't know the first thing to Korean, and yes i think i read wrongly.


----------



## elroy

Yes, you got it.

If there are two consonants in a syllable (one before the vowel and one after it), the first consonant is always on top, and the second one is always on the bottom.  The vowel is either between the two or to the right of the top consonant.

Sometimes there is a third consonant sound after the second one.  This will always be written right next to the second one.

If there is only one consonant sound in a syllable, it is written either to the left of the vowel or on top of it, depending on what the vowel is.


----------



## Delzac

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## Anatoli

In South Korea the initial 'ㄹ' is usually not pronounced, which is reflected in spelling and romanisation.

Take the family name Ri (the way it is pronounced in the North) or Yi (pronounced in the South). The origin of this name is 李 (pronounced "Li" in China). It is now spelled as  이 (Yi) in the South and still spelled 리 (Ri) in the North but this is the same name!

Spelling and pronunciation of the number 6 (륙 (ryug)/육 (yug)) is confusing - all depends on the position of the word. We have a combination of "-" (no consonant), "r" and "n". In the North the traditional 륙 is used in any situation and "offically" it should be be always pronounced with a consonant (r/l/n depending what precedes it) but sometimes not followed and is pronounced exactly as in the South.


----------

